

Hacker News API Node Wrapper (WIP. Contributions Appreciated.) - chasef
https://www.npmjs.org/package/hn-api

======
chasef
Hey everyone. Just started putting this together last night. Would appreciate
any contributions to make it awesome.

------
thebigredgeek
Sweet!

